# Olive Leaf Extract



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

I've just started taking olive leaf extract to get over a cold and after reading this little blurb on it I found that it can reduce mild anxiety, nervous tension and stress as well as help promote a good nights sleep.

anyway the links below. there's only a very very small write-up on it but it gives you an idea of the benefits. I think the reduction in anxiety is only just a small benefit of the supplement but any form of reduction of anxiety and I'm happy!

http://www.olea.com.au/news/2009 Vol 15 No 9 Womens Health & Fitness Healthier Insides Editorial.pdf


----------

